

Demystifying the Algorithm: Who Designs Your Life? - gpvos
https://www.bof.nl/2015/06/26/demystifying-the-algorithm-who-designs-your-life/

======
clumsysmurf
If you liked this article, you may also enjoy

"The Black Box Society: The Secret Algorithms That Control Money and
Information" (Frank Pasquale) Harvard University Press

[http://www.amazon.com/Black-Box-Society-Algorithms-
Informati...](http://www.amazon.com/Black-Box-Society-Algorithms-
Information/dp/0674368274)

------
kylebrown
Thanks. These innocuous seeming algorithms may be even more influential than
advertisements.

